# The New Home Bar



## Gout (10/3/05)

The photo gal. is not ready so i though i would post a few pics of my home made bar, finally finished and now finally chilled woo hoo

without the cost of taps, the bar was built under $100, I was lucky to have some of the wood, but just shows howmuch you save doing it yourself!


----------



## kman (10/3/05)

thats pretty awesome mate. Do you have much wood working experience? Just wondering how much of a guru i might have to be to pull off something similar


----------



## Gout (10/3/05)

I am not a tradesman but i have played with cars welders and build that very building. However i learnt it all on the fly..

Its not hard, just need to think logical about it and wamo !

this was the room prior to the bar, it was a shed to start with.

p.s for confidence, i am only 24 yrs young and a electronics tech. So dont hold back give it a go! :super:


----------



## sluggerdog (10/3/05)

Very Impressive, something very similar to what I want to build... one day

Where are the kegs kept?


----------



## Gout (10/3/05)

The kegs are keeps near the bar in a fridge, i am at work so this is the only photo i have

there is 2 fridges, the one thats hard to see is kegs and frozen liquid for the taps / hops / yeast

the bigger one is for "food" but is full of more hops yeast and heaps of beer glasses stubbies hehe

(i think i have issues)


----------



## sluggerdog (10/3/05)

Nice, I'm sure a drink or 10 will be drunk in this room.....


----------



## GMK (10/3/05)

Very Impresive Gout...

Is alot of that stuff sourced from GMKenterprises....

You could have given me a plug.....


----------



## Gout (10/3/05)

yes ken they are your taps, handles, drip tray and even one of the bar mats, I always said i would post pics once it was finished  and its taken so long because i had to build the room after i bought all the goodies  talk about back to front prioritys hehe

And more than 10.... drinks were down'd at the "bar opening stage one"

next is the taps on temp control (inc the chilled liquid)

stage 3 is under the bar is to be my temp controlled area for the fermentors keeping all beer related things in that one area.

All that is after the new brewery frame and setup

if only i put this much effort into study


----------



## warb (10/3/05)

that's awesome, I too have some goodies from ken, and will hopefully put them to good use once I have a bar.... feeling inspired now..

actually, I dug up an _OLD_ readers digest , DIY book, a hand me down from the olds, id has a section in there on building a bar.... time to 'hop' to it..


----------



## Stagger Inn (10/3/05)

That looks the good's gout

I have almost finished mine as well not quite as flash as yours, keep up the good work.


----------



## GMK (10/3/05)

Gout said:


> yes ken they are your taps, handles, drip tray and even one of the bar mats, I always said i would post pics once it was finished  and its taken so long because i had to build the room after i bought all the goodies  talk about back to front prioritys hehe
> 
> And more than 10.... drinks were down'd at the "bar opening stage one"
> 
> ...



Too easy - glad it looks the goods - cant wait until i am up your way to sit down and have one or 10....

:super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/3/05)

Bat said:


> That looks the good's gout
> 
> I have almost finished mine as well not quite as flash as yours, keep up the good work.
> [post="48565"][/post]​




Bat. You reckon your's doesn't look flash ??  

You need to adjust your beer goggles. Looks pretty awesome from where I'm looking. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Gout (10/3/05)

looks the goods Bat. very very good!


----------



## Darren (10/3/05)

Gout said:


> looks the goods Bat. very very good!
> [post="48581"][/post]​




And soooo clean :beer:


----------



## Stagger Inn (10/3/05)

i had just thrown the drunks out :super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/3/05)

Betcha it was a Sunday too.... B) 

How do I know? (no I wasn't one of the drunks). Looking at the television it has the 3 placegetters from the Melbourne Grand Prix on it.

Brilliant detective work Warren have a free beer! :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/3/05)

Great bar Gout, looks like you have put a lot of work into it :super: .

Bat that looks great, almost the same as mine, only yours is bigger, top stuff.


----------



## Gout (10/3/05)

all this bar talk is making me so very thirsty... mmmm beeeeeer *drool* :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/3/05)

Great work guys,  You might want a pot belly in yours Bat not the A/C unit I see in Gouts... 
 bunyip


----------



## Batz (10/3/05)

Looks flash to me as well Bat...( Bat ) funny name??

Batz h34r:


----------



## PeterS (10/3/05)

Good work Batz.
I take it you are not going to leave that behind when you come to Qld...

:chug:


----------



## Gout (10/3/05)

well mine is a heat/AC to keep the perfect beer drinking tempcontrol

if a porter in on tap , lower the temp

and summer wheat comes up - up the temp 

LOL :beerbang: :beer:

P.S the AC/heat was beacuse this is 90% my living area  so it was not really decided on due to the bar..... but makes a much better story

Melbourne 40deg one day, 12 deg the rest


----------



## Batz (10/3/05)

Peter Shane said:


> Good work Batz.
> I take it you are not going to leave that behind when you come to Qld...
> 
> :chug:
> [post="48642"][/post]​




Already causing problems is it not? :angry: 

Bat has the bar , not Batz , Batz moving to Qld and building a bar there

Change of name perhaps Bat? what about Cat ?

Batz h34r:


----------



## PeterS (10/3/05)

Sorry for causing problems Bat and Batz. I am just getting to know the local clan and with names like those it is easy to get confused.

Flying Fox perhaps?


----------



## GMK (11/3/05)

Batz & Bat

Dont have that problem when u are GMK


----------



## Batz (11/3/05)

GMK said:


> Batz & Bat
> 
> Dont have that problem when u are GMK
> [post="48660"][/post]​




Wait till someone signs on as GMA :lol: 

Batz


----------



## GMK (11/3/05)

Batz

GMA - then the A would stand for "Apprentice" then...   :lol:


----------



## Stagger Inn (11/3/05)

Happy to change name Batz How do i do it


----------



## sluggerdog (11/3/05)

Bat said:


> Happy to change name Batz How do i do it
> [post="48718"][/post]​




Email/Contact dane and see if he is willing to do it for you, you cannot change your name yourself.

Contact Dane


----------



## BigAl (28/4/05)

Hi Guys,

Finally got all my taps for the font i bought from Doc for the bar  . Thought i would post a few pics of the bar to show how its turned out.

I ended up going with the Alumasc taps, they pour really good. I found they dont tend to spray the initial bit of beer/gas out of the line which is warm like my Andale tap does.
I have the flooded font connected to pump in the fridge so give that a minute of operation and the font is nicely ice cold ready for work.

Next up im going to make some labels for the taps, paint with blackboard paint so i can write whats on each tap with chalk.

Happy days....  
:beerbang:


----------



## Asher (28/4/05)

Keep off the stool on the right..... thats mine!!!!  

Nice work Al


----------



## kman (28/4/05)

looks awesome BigAl, sure it will get alot of use


----------



## Ross (28/4/05)

BigAl

Looks the dogs bollocks, to coin an olde English saying :super:


----------



## Borret (28/4/05)

Super effort BA. I'm very impressed. 
I think I need to put on another room before I meet that challenge.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Stagger (28/4/05)

Sweeeeeet!

:beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/4/05)

Very nice Al! :super: :super: 

Thought of everything. Even got the Silvia and Rocky combo there as well.  

Coffee for the ladies and hangovers eh?

Warren -


----------



## BigAl (28/4/05)

The coffee obsession goes well with brewing, gets the heart started after a big night. And yes, keeps the women folk happy, and happier that a whole room of the house is taken up by a bar! an espresso bar  .


----------



## Goat (28/4/05)

I noticed that too Warrenlw63 - is that a Rancillio Silvia in the corner there Al?

(Bloody nice set by the way)


----------



## BigAl (28/4/05)

Goat & Warren, your right, thats the Silvia Espresso Machine and Rocky Grinder. Not a bad home setup IMO, i get some excellent results with it and use it every day without fail.

Only downside really is its a single boiler machine so you cant steam and brew at the same time which makes it hard if you need to pump out lots of coffees in a row...but thats a whole other forum


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/4/05)

Al,

You're right. Hard to make more than 2 coffees in a row on my Silvia. Doesn't bother me I only drink espresso. Heat Exchange (espresso) machines cost too much $$$$$ that could be better utilised via brewing equipment. :super: 

Try these sites. That's if I'm not preaching to the converted already.  

Coffee Geek

Coffee Snobs

Thread hijack over. 

Warren -


----------



## GMK (4/5/05)

I am about half way through building my Bar Room and Cellar?fermentation Room in the shed.
Thought I would share a few Photos.

I have a 9m x 6m x 2.7m high shed. I have decided to partion and fully insulate one 3m x 6m bay to become ;
- a Bar Room - 2.8m W x 3.8m L
- a Upright Cellar/Fermentation Room - 2.8m W x 1.8M 

So far the internal walls have been built - the cellar is insulated and all walls built and primed ready for top coats.

First off had to attach the brewing Sign.


----------



## GMK (4/5/05)

I am about half way through building my Bar Room and Cellar?fermentation Room in the shed.
Thought I would share a few Photos.

I have a 9m x 6m x 2.7m high shed. I have decided to partion and fully insulate one 3m x 6m bay to become ;
- a Bar Room - 2.8m W x 3.8m L
- a Upright Cellar/Fermentation Room - 2.8m W x 1.8M 

So far the internal walls have been built - the cellar is insulated and all walls built and primed ready for top coats.

First off had to attach the brewing Sign.




Here is a pic of the side of the shed showing the entrance Door.
Thru the door u can see the Bar room corner.



Looking thru the entrance door - in the back ground is my 2 door display fridge.



This is a pic from the front door showing the Cellar door and corner that was seen from the the earlier photo.



This is a pic of the Cellar/Fermentation room with a lonely Fermenter.
So far with no cooling it is kept between 14.5 and 18.2 degrees.



Lastly, this the side wall - the cellar part is all ready lined.
There is over hanging beams that will support the floor above for storage...



Will post some more as it gets further along.


----------



## Gout (4/5/05)

nice work Ken


----------



## kook (4/5/05)

Agreed, nice work Ken.

Now its time to scour garage sales and ebay for brewerania!


----------



## big d (4/5/05)

top stuff ken.this is the sort of project i have in mind for my shed down south once i get there.
you plan on growing your own hops in one of the rooms or the space above.  

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (4/5/05)

i am trying to grow hops in the garden on a wire trelis.
But i still have no flowers or hop cones.

Still waiting...


----------



## GMK (6/5/05)

OK

Just took delivery of this new stuff for the Bar - courtesy of Coopers...

Here is the range of stickers for the fridge and bar...



But the best present of all is the Brand New 6mm thick Solid Brass"Coopers" Logo.



Just need to finish the bar and then work out where to put everything.... :super:


----------



## big d (6/5/05)

didnt know you were a coopers kit and kilo brewer gmk.there i was thinking you were a bit more ag original.


----------



## GMK (6/5/05)

I am ORIGINAL - this is to decorate the Bar...

Painted the cellar today - used an outside acrylice - Golden Sand colour.

starting to come together...


----------



## dicko (6/5/05)

GMK said:


> I am ORIGINAL - this is to decorate the Bar...
> 
> 
> starting to come together...
> [post="57857"][/post]​



I'm sure both Big D and myself expected a big brass BREWINN BAROSSA logo rather than a commercial example.

Post some pics of the bar Ken when it is completed.

Cheers and good luck with your brew day on the weekend;


----------



## GMK (7/5/05)

Thanks Dicko....

There will be some BrewInn Barossa logos - maybe not brass....

Starting the Big Brew Day Now....


----------



## big d (7/5/05)

apologies ken if you took my comment the wrong way but i was thinking along the same lines as dicko.
if i remember correctly it wasnt that long ago that you where looking at a comercial set up for your end of the barossa.so there i am thinking that you would do something along the lines of the barossa brewinn theme.

cheers and have a great brewday 

big d


----------



## GMK (20/5/05)

Ok - Here are some more pics.

Just had the Lino Floor laid today - nothing is cheap anymore.
700.00 for 5.7m x 3m of lino laid with a 15 year warranty...

Si i have painted all the cellar/fermentation room.
Bar room Ceiling and walls
All door frames have 3 coats of varnish - started varnishing the Meranti skirting and cornice for the cellar.

Pic 1 is almost finishing painting the inside of the doors.



Pic 2 show the front with the new floor.



Pic 3 shows from inside the workshop looking out the door.



Pic 4 shows the cellar.
Have an aerater bubbling away in my Imperial Stout Extract/Partial I made up today.



Colours are Sandbelt for the top part of the wall.
Pinot Noir for the bottom.

Still a fair bit todo - waiting for the rest of the Meranti Skirting and Cornice to be delivered today.

Doing this is not Cheap - even with a Brother-in-law in the trade and getting free Chip board and MDF for the ceiling, walls and the beams...and a free bar...

Costs to date are 2,850.00 including the wiring...Not including the six tap font, dispaly fridge etc...

Hope the wife does not read this...
I think _*GMKenterprises*_ needs to sell alot of stuff ...Real Soon. :super:


----------



## Rex (14/6/05)

That looks really sweet...

Any more recent pics GMK?


----------



## Batz (14/6/05)

Looks great Kenny

GMK enterprizes generating a few $$$ then?

I wonder what part I paid for ...the lino floor ?  


Batz


----------



## GMK (14/6/05)

Batz said:


> Looks great Kenny
> 
> GMK enterprizes generating a few $$$ then?
> 
> ...




Batz - the lino floor was 700.00 for 6x 3m = 18m2 = $38.88 per m2 

SO i guess - u might have paid for 1m2 then...

Will post soem more pics tonight.


----------



## dicko (14/6/05)

Way to go Ken,

Top job.  

I would like to see more pics when it is finished!

Cheers


----------



## big d (14/6/05)

certainly a lot of effort and money going into this setup ken.however at the end of the day you will get more than your monies worth of enjoyment out of it.yep more photos please.im inspired to do similar

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (14/6/05)

OK - As promised - here are some more pics...

This shows the Bar room with the little bar fridge that will go under the bar.



This shows the cellar/fermentation room.
I have installed the skirting and door surrounds.
Planned teh Shelving, Storage and Bench to go in here.
240 Wine Bottle Rack is being made.





This is a view from inside the Cellar/Fermentation room looking out to the Bar Area.



i have varnished all the skirting for the bar - but still flushing the ceiling panels - will need to repaint the ceiling.


----------



## GMK (26/6/05)

OK - My BIL (Brother In Law) turned up late yesterday arvo - we worked till 8.00pm..

I now have all the cornice and skirting done in the bar room...

Here are some pics...




and teh skylight is all framed and the diffuser is in...



Still need to putty the holes - do a bit more varnishing on the meranti - install some 12mm square beading on the door frames.

Oh - finish flushing and painting the ceiling.

Next weekend my FIL gets here with the BAR!!!!


----------



## dicko (26/6/05)

Full credit to you and your talented in-laws, you are making me envious.
Keep the pics coming.
Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/05)

GMK,

Didn't realise the last pic had to be rotated 90 degrees. 

Thought you were really rubbing it in and putting in a skylight. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Gerard_M (26/6/05)

With FIW & BIW both lending a hand, it is obvious that you married well!
Looks like a great shed!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## GMK (3/7/05)

OK... Got the bar installed this weekend...my FIL came down with it.

Here are the pics...
the bar from the front door...




The front side view of the bar...



The rear/back of the bar..



My first beer behind the bar..



Some of My family on the first bar christening day..
Left to right...
The luckiest girl alive..my wife, next my Niece Sheridan, 
then my younger sister Sarah, and behind the bar my little brother Steven.
Obviously, i am taking the photo.



Now still need to put in the font, spirit measures, shelves etc...

Will have to wait until I get back from Sunny Queensland.


----------



## Scotty (6/8/05)

I have finally finished my bar, started it about 18 months ago. Im very happy with the results. The only thing i wish to add in the future would be a brew sculpture and a font. 







Beers, Scotty


----------



## GMK (6/8/05)

Raising a glass in honour to your bar as u read...

Well done.


----------



## big d (6/8/05)

well done scotty and ken.great pics and food for thought for my bar.at least i managed to get the shed slab done this trip so have work ahead of me.pics to follow.
checked out big al's bar in perth at his brewday and its a ripper.
my work will be cut out for me next trip to perth  

cheers
big d


----------



## spog (6/8/05)

got my brew room in a corner of my shed, but seeing the pics of bars you fellas have built i have decide to extend the shed for a bar,besides i am running out of room as my brewing thirst grows day by day.now i wonder where the lovely minister of finance is at the moment. hey love have i got some news for you,pet,love (grovel,grovel)


----------



## GMK (6/8/05)

You are welcome up at the BrewInn Barossa..

Get some ideas - sample some brews - etc.





spog said:


> got my brew room in a corner of my shed, but seeing the pics of bars you fellas have built i have decide to extend the shed for a bar,besides i am running out of room as my brewing thirst grows day by day.now i wonder where the lovely minister of finance is at the moment. hey love have i got some news for you,pet,love (grovel,grovel)
> [post="70373"][/post]​


----------



## spog (6/8/05)

thank,s gmk. i am heading to adelaide over the xmas break and may just take you up on your offer, depending on time, commitments. its up in the air at the moment :beer: cheers spog.


----------



## Darren (6/8/05)

Will have to come and check that bar out sometime GMK.
cheers
Darren


----------



## GMK (7/8/05)

OK - Heres an update on the bar - still lots to do - but progress is still being made.

Just finished installing the Cellar door.




Got the Raven 30ml Spirit Dispensers mounted on the wall.




I can source these measures if anyone wants any.

Here is the Coat and Hat Rack by the front door - the Blue Bereau (probably spelt wrong) is a UN Peace Keeping One from my Twin Brother when he was doing UN Peace Keeping Duties.




Anyway - Lots more to do....


----------



## Batz (7/8/05)

Looking so nice Kenny

I will be there for a brew on my next visit

Noticed the sales pitch as well h34r: 

Batz


----------



## Thunderlips (7/8/05)

Ken, that is the inside of an aluminium shed?
I've often thought of doing the same to our 2 car shed out the back.
It has a big swing type door though which wouldn't be much good. Maybe it could be modified to a accept a sliding door?


----------



## johnno (7/8/05)

GMK said:


> Here is the Coat and Hat Rack by the front door - the Blue Bereau (probably spelt wrong) is a UN Peace Keeping One from my Twin Brother when he was doing UN Peace Keeping Duties.
> 
> View attachment 3382
> 
> ...



No doubt as a reminder to all who enter to keep the peace and respect the neighbours.
BTW GMK that is a fantastic job. I reckon your bar is nearly as big as my house. :lol: 

johnno


----------



## Ross (7/8/05)

Top job Kenny, looking forward to another trip when she's finished...

Will have to get my bar sorted on my return - i think the ideas we came up with on your visit, will be the go - fancy coming up & giving me a hand  ...


----------



## Batz (7/8/05)

Kenny came up with some ideas for you ?

For me too , how to set up my shed , how to build my deck , how to remodel the kitchen , how to plant the veggie garden , how to build the chook house , in fact how to do most everything

He's not called the Grand Master for nothing ! :blink: :huh: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## GMK (7/8/05)

Thunderlips said:


> Ken, that is the inside of an aluminium shed?
> I've often thought of doing the same to our 2 car shed out the back.
> It has a big swing type door though which wouldn't be much good. Maybe it could be modified to a accept a sliding door?
> [post="70459"][/post]​



Yep it is inside an Aluminium Shed.

The shed measures 9m x 6m x 2.7m high.
i have partitioned one bay 3m x 6m to make the bar and cellar/fermentation room.

The Cellar measures 3m x 1.5m
The Bar is 3m x 4.5m

The rest of the shed is the workshop/mess.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Batz (7/8/05)

GMK said:


> Thunderlips said:
> 
> 
> > Ken, that is the inside of an aluminium shed?
> ...



That it?
Not even a little bite Kenny?

Batz


----------



## GMK (7/8/05)

Batz said:


> Kenny came up with some ideas for you ?
> 
> For me too , how to set up my shed , how to build my deck , how to remodel the kitchen , how to plant the veggie garden , how to build the chook house , in fact how to do most everything
> 
> ...


----------



## deadly (7/8/05)

Nice job GMK...we need a green envy smilie


----------



## PeterS (7/8/05)

GMK said:


> Thunderlips said:
> 
> 
> > Ken, that is the inside of an aluminium shed?
> ...



Yep, very nice Kenny. I am a bit concerned though about the polished floor. I hate taking off my shoes and I be a bit concerned about spilling a bit (although I never do that..) Will it be OK if I leave it on the next time I am down your way?. Also, I am surprised you did not give instructions on how to do build one in Batz shed (unless I missed it, bussy filling up my glass). It looks like a replica of Batz shed on the inside, so he should have room as well..What about it Batz, are you going to follow the master??
:beer: 
PeterS....

I forgot to mention. I am good at making a mess but I doubt that I could make a nice fermentation are and a bar in my garage/shed/storage area/what not...


----------



## Jazman (7/8/05)

Peter i think his floor is lino so no polished floor


----------



## Thunderlips (7/8/05)

Batz said:


> That it?
> Not even a little bite Kenny?
> Batz
> [post="70487"][/post]​



Don't tell me Ken also sells sliding doors for aluminium sheds?


----------



## PeterS (7/8/05)

Jazman said:


> Peter i think his floor is lino so no polished floor
> [post="70497"][/post]​



Jazman, I am not sure how much influence that blue berret twin brother has on Kenny. For him to earn the blue berret he would have gone thru similar training in the Army like I did. Polish your way in and polish your way out, (even on lino). The blue berret on the hat stand might be a reminder to be carefull...Just a precaution. I hate to be thrown out...

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## big d (7/8/05)

heres a blank canvas(shed) for you ken.all ideas appreciated but must incorporate room for my harley.


----------



## spog (7/8/05)

big,d sell the harly and buy some nice shinny s/steel and copper brew gear to fill the shed with,plenty of room in baby.  cheers spog.


----------



## big d (7/8/05)

the start of more shiny stuff


----------



## Jazman (7/8/05)

nice shed that looks like a FIELDERS ENDURANCE SHED dont forget fielders when u want steel sheds,roofing,gutters,carports,veranahas ect


----------



## GMK (7/8/05)

Big D

Nice shed - Think u should make a Harley Bar - Some Ideas-
- get some nice chrome Harley Exhaust Pipes - make them into the Font.
- Bar stools need to be Harley Seats.
- Will need some black Leather as well.

Hope this starts the ideas Flowing...


----------



## Ross (7/8/05)

GMK said:


> Big D
> 
> Nice shed - Think u should make a Harley Bar - Some Ideas-
> - get some nice chrome Harley Exhaust Pipes - make them into the Font.
> ...



& Grand Master Kenny will be able to supply the lot  ....


----------



## big d (7/8/05)

when i start (harley theme) i will surely be piston broke.ken has set the bench mark. :super: 
thanks for the ideas ken.an exhaust font would be a work of art.now my brain is ticking over.

cheers
big d


----------



## Aaron (7/8/05)

big d said:


> thanks for the ideas ken.an exhaust font would be a work of art.now my brain is ticking over.
> [post="70530"][/post]​



I think a handle bar font would be cool.


----------



## GMK (7/8/05)

Those Chopper Handle Bars will be way too long - unless they are mounted on the floor.

 

Make an old Petrol Tank into an ice bucket...


----------



## Offline (7/8/05)

I was looking on ebay earlier at all things brew related when I thought 
I know that two tone bar and hat rack  
looking good kenny. :beerbang:


----------



## barfridge (7/8/05)

GMK said:


> Big D
> 
> Nice shed - Think u should make a Harley Bar - Some Ideas-
> - get some nice chrome Harley Exhaust Pipes - make them into the Font.
> ...


Then we could invite the village people around to perform. It would save space not having to incorporate a ladies loo.


----------



## spog (8/8/05)

bigd,like the new shiny stuff,niiiiice


----------



## GMK (9/9/05)

OK..

My Little Brother has welded up my wine rack.

Justt got it back from the Powder Coaters and it is now installed in the Cellar/Ferm Room.
Here are some Pics.





And the Side view - can anyone guess the Imported beer sitting in the rack.


----------



## JasonY (9/9/05)

Looks bloody great GMK, got a bit of work ahead of you filling it, and then emptying it  

I reckon it is a Goliath Ale from Wychwood?


----------



## GMK (3/10/05)

OK - just got the drip tray and font installed - not plumbed yet but work is progressing...here are some pics...

Tray top



Tray underneath



Font with Flags and ventmatic taps


----------



## muga (3/10/05)

One word...

WOW!


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/10/05)

Excellent stuff GMK, I'd pull up a stool at your bar any day, looks like you'll have more beer choices than most brew pubs  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (3/10/05)

Looks great GMK - I might have to arrange another trip south once it's completed...


----------



## GMK (3/10/05)

Ross your on - always welcome - see if you can drag Andrew, Batz, and Hoops with you....


----------



## Batz (3/10/05)

Careful GMK
I maybe closer than you think :beerbang: 

Be pulling up a stool early next year !

Batz


----------



## L.X. (3/10/05)

Looks fantastic Ken certainly it will be the benchmark of a home bar setup!

My bar starts next week when I get my keg system. I have got some more ideas and a bit of inspiration from all the bars pictured.

Will be looking for a font and taps soon methinks.

LX


----------



## GMK (13/11/05)

Ok - my Dad cam up this weekend and we installed the Nook.
He used 50mm x 140mm pine - jarah stained - french polished to seal and i di the varnishing - still need to do another coat..
Very Solid - will not move.

Here is a couple of Pics - still stuff to do...
the edge of the bar is on the left.





And the other side.


----------



## Jazzafish (13/11/05)

Love your work Ken...

I dare say you won't get out much when the bar is done!


----------



## Ross (13/11/05)

Looking REALLY good Ken :super: 

You're a hard act to follow - I should have pics of my new bar by next weekend - fingers crossed. Working flat out at the moment, getting everything finished...


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/11/05)

I'm impressed!!!

Maybe you should teach the people at uni how to make a good bar! they need some lessons...


----------



## GMK (13/11/05)

First ~ Teach them to brew really good Beer...

Second ~ Convince them they need a GMKenterprises Keg System and teach them how to instal the bought one.

Third ~ Teach them to Build the good BAR for serving the great BEER.

Fourth ~ Sit down and have a few...make sure you invite the Uni Girl Beer Goddesses...  :super:


----------



## delboy (13/11/05)

nice work kens dad  

dad done the work and ken did the brewinn?  

no very nice after all you did inspire me to get on with mine .
now all we need is DOC or the MODS to get the bar gallery started so every one can show off ther bar rooms .
come on guys the forum is gunna need it if ross, GMK , DELBOY, and jason start giving every one inspiration . :beer: 
del


----------



## big d (13/11/05)

looking good ken.now the wife will no where to find you .
looking like a wife conspiracy to keep the blokes home and outta the "other" pub and in there own pub.  

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (13/11/05)

big d said:


> looking good ken.now the wife will no where to find you .
> looking like a wife conspiracy to keep the blokes home and outta the "other" pub and in there own pub.
> 
> cheers
> ...



No foolin you bigd...


----------



## OCC (13/11/05)

Bueatiful work G.M.K & dad...
But i'm with delboy get this gallery happening so we can show off our bars however bad they are....


----------



## GMK (27/11/05)

Ok - just finished installing the bench in the fermentation/cellar room.
My FIL came up on the weekend and we installed it.

He is now making the shelving units and cupboards to go on top.

Thought i would share some pics..


----------



## GMK (5/2/06)

OK - finally got teh 2 door fridge all plumbed.
It is working away now as we speak - hope it can get and 5 degrees...

Here are some pics.


The 2 door fridge with all the lines plumbed.



close up of the six way gas manifold



pic of the outside beerlines all wrapped in insulation



Ist beer from the tap.

Still need to connect up the glycol - add a 3 way in the fridge and a 3 way with liquid disconect for gassing outside the fridge.

Oh and stock the fridge.


----------



## Zwickel (6/2/06)

wow... great work GMK





Im very impressed


----------



## GMK (19/2/06)

Put up a couple of more things in the bar.

a lean on shelf on the wall by the door.
Any guesses on the 2 rubber backed beer mats?



and a view from Underneath



And i have added a Bar Bell - on the bar support the i will add a shelf to above the font back to the wall to hang glasses on upside down.


Still need to add some more shelves on the walls and get all the beer lights wired in.

But progress is being made. :super: 
i can only currently get teh font "sweating", just cant get it iced up yet.

Ah well...


----------



## Screwtop (19/2/06)

GMK said:


> OK - finally got teh 2 door fridge all plumbed.
> It is working away now as we speak - hope it can get and 5 degrees...
> 
> [post="106760"][/post]​




Grrrrrrr! Dirty Rotten Lucky [email protected]&d.


----------



## big d (19/2/06)

top stuff ken.is the lean on bar seats underneath for small people.
also noticed the 3rd tap from the left is pouring invisible beer.can i have the recipe as i reckon it will be the rage as wifeys will not know we are drinking.they will just think stupid hubby walking around with an empty glass.

cheer
big d h34r:


----------



## spog (19/2/06)

gmk,gotta get me one of those barbells, then i can tell the missus "yeah just going down to shed/brew room to work out"  cheers spog...


----------



## Batz (20/2/06)

big d said:


> top stuff ken.is the lean on bar seats underneath for small people.
> also noticed the 3rd tap from the left is pouring invisible beer.can i have the recipe as i reckon it will be the rage as wifeys will not know we are drinking.they will just think stupid hubby walking around with an empty glass.
> 
> cheer
> ...



:lol: :lol: 

Looks great Ken
I hope your not going to ring that bell everytime before you speak,it'll wear out in no time !! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Steve (20/2/06)

GMK - one of the bar mats (on the bar) is Boddingtons!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GMK (20/2/06)

Yep - on the new shelf are:

Little Creatures and Guiness.
On the Bar top is Bodingtons with a JS Pilsner underneath.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/2/06)

Looks nice!

Man, I'd love to make a bar like that!

First step- buy house.


----------



## Josh (20/2/06)

peas_and_korn said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Man, I'd love to make a bar like that!
> 
> ...



I'm that far. Next step convince missus bottom room should be a bar and not a dining room. Or...

Build a shed :beer:


----------



## GMK (5/3/06)

OK - next bar installment...

My FIL is up at the moment - so did some bar additions :super: 

First Off in the Cellar/fermentation Room.
Added some drawers - he is making the false front for the drawers - but they will come later.




Above is the new shelf cupboards - just the right size to store my stubbies in.
Just need to fill it up with the stubbies from under the verandah



Then we added a ceiling cupboard on the other wall.





Next post will be of the bar...


----------



## spog (5/3/06)

:beer:


----------



## GMK (5/3/06)

Here is what we did in the Bar.

Added a small shelf above on the wall by the door.



This is what is above the font Now...


Still need to get one more Wine Glass Rack to fit.
The shelf is molded around the green spirit bottle.

this is the pic from the other side



Here is the shelf above the Nook - he made it to fit the Guiness Light that i have to get wired in...



Still stuff to do...

And my 2 door display fridge looks like it has a gas leak :angry: and needs to be fixed - dam - anyone know a good cheap fridgie in Adelaide?

But it is slowly getting there.


----------



## Finite (5/3/06)

very cool GMK!!!. I love the coopers taps


----------



## doglet (5/3/06)

Met Ken yesterday and sampled all 6 beers on tap. Ken and his father-in-law are doing a great job on the bar. Ken also helped me out with my mash tun setup which was really appreciated.

Ken, will take you up on the BBC offer but probably in May. Thanks again


----------



## bindi (8/4/06)

GMK said:


> Here is what we did in the Bar.
> 
> Added a small shelf above on the wall by the door.
> View attachment 6180
> ...



Bump : When I was building my new bar I used the photos from Kens, Ross, and delboy bars for inspiration, I saved all those photos and then put my own slant on them and as it turned out nothing like theirs.
Thanks for ideas Guys  I did not know where and how to start if not for shots like those.


----------



## GMK (8/4/06)

Thanks Bindi


----------



## STEVENALI (11/4/06)

my shed bar can't compare but I thought I would stick a picy on, Iv'e added one of the gent's too.


----------



## bighanno (11/4/06)

The secret to making VB is finally out!


----------



## bindi (11/4/06)

Very nice  Also do you put any Trough lollies in the VB dispenser?  I can't stop laughing, love that gents.


----------



## Ross (11/4/06)

You under estimate yourself Stevenali - That's a fabulous bar & the urinal is an absolute classic  

Cheers Ross


----------



## muga (11/4/06)

That is a sweet looking bar, love the sign out the font.. and the toilet is fantastic!


----------



## linqkster (11/4/06)

This is another reason why you wouldn't go out. Very nice. It's a bummer someone did the VB joke before I did


----------



## pbrosnan (12/4/06)

Agreed with Ross completely, the urinal is the wonder of the age :super:


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/4/06)

I'm quite impressed! good work on the bar!


----------



## andrewl (17/4/06)

Just went through the topic from start to finish! 
Ken, what an absolutely awesome bar! You have inspired me to build my own... Just need to save up for a house deposit and I'll be one step closer. :blink:


----------



## GMK (18/4/06)

Thanks Andrewl...

When it is done i will try and get up your way for a drink or 2.


----------



## andrewl (18/4/06)

I'll have to get down to urs first!


----------



## GMK (18/4/06)

Too Easy - just let em know and it will be open...


----------



## domonsura (18/4/06)

I with AndrewL on this one, thats an awesome bar and the best reason I have ever seen to stay in one spot and fork out for a house. A brew room I was looking at on here last night inspired the same feelings.....Which bank should I rob....I mean apply for a mortgage from.... is the only question...


----------



## big d (18/4/06)

All banks are blood sucking parasites.Good luck with the house mortgage to house the bar.


----------



## Macka (3/7/06)

great bars guys, Mine is going up at the moment I thought I would shed some new light on this post. Look for pics when I learn hoe to post them.


----------



## MVZOOM (3/7/06)

Macka said:


> great bars guys, Mine is going up at the moment I thought I would shed some new light on this post. Look for pics when I learn hoe to post them.



Mate - stay away from them hoe's - nothing but trouble! h34r: 

Cheers -Miek


----------



## Macka (8/7/06)

Ok Here it is. not quite finished yet.
:beerbang:


----------



## normell (8/7/06)

Macka said:


> Ok Here it is. not quite finished yet.
> :beerbang:


Looking the part Macka, what ya gunna have Kegs  or Bottles


----------



## normell (8/7/06)

Just in case you missed it,  here's mine


----------



## Macka (8/7/06)

Bottles at the moment kegs in the near future. The bar has been designed to fit the keg fridge behind it and poor strait over the sink.


----------



## Jazzafish (8/7/06)

Looking good!

Keep us posted with the progress


----------



## Ross (8/7/06)

Really taking shape Macka - top work :super: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (8/7/06)

Very nice :super: love all that timber, mine is brick and granite and metal, which about to get a 'flogging' today with the case swap here  .


----------



## GMK (1/8/07)

Made an addition to the bar.

Finally installed the spilt system air conditioner in the fermentation/cellar room.
Dialed up 18C and it is in auto and keeps the room at 18 +- 2c all year.

Mounted the other part on the shed roof.

Here are the pics.


----------



## fraser_john (2/8/07)

I have been thinking about doing just that, using a low end inverter air cond to keep the brewery cool/warm during the appropriate times of year. They seem to be getting more efficient and cheaper by the month!

I actually saw something on pay TV (weather channel?) that had a graph showing that they are actually the most efficient form of heating a room! Said nothing about cooling though :angry: 

GMK.....How big is the area you are heating/cooling and how powerful is the split system?


----------



## GMK (2/8/07)

it is a 1.5hp unit - this cost 50.00 more than the 1.25hp unit.
it is a Fugitsu and it cost 1099.00 plus installation with Fujitsu giving me 250.00 cash back.

The fermentation room is 3m x 1.5m.
The bar is 3m x 4.5m.

So - with the cellar door open - it heats/cools an area 3m x 6m = 18m2
Works really well and extremely quiet.


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/07)

GMK said:


> it is a 1.5hp unit - this cost 50.00 more than the 1.25hp unit.
> it is a Fugitsu and it cost 1099.00 plus installation with Fujitsu giving me 250.00 cash back.
> 
> The fermentation room is 3m x 1.5m.
> ...




Maybe I should come back for a visit in summer Kenny. How did that brew turn out by the way?


----------



## Brewer_010 (2/8/07)

fraser_john said:


> I actually saw something on pay TV (weather channel?) that had a graph showing that they are actually the most efficient form of heating a room! Said nothing about cooling though :angry:



Yes this is quite true, I was surprised when hearing about it too. Read it on "choice" or something, about different heating methods.

Thing to be midful of is heating/cooling to much above/below ambient temps. Cooling to 18 on a stinker of a day will use more power than cooling to 23-25. 

May use less power overall by employing a fridge?


----------



## GMK (2/8/07)

The Wiezenbock turned out really well.
I am about to keg/bottle the Kolsch


----------



## sinkas (2/8/07)

Isnt having that A/C running 24/7 a horrendous luxury and general waste of energy?


----------



## ausdb (2/8/07)

GMK said:


> it is a 1.5hp unit - this cost 50.00 more than the 1.25hp unit.
> it is a Fugitsu and it cost 1099.00 plus installation with Fujitsu giving me 250.00 cash back.
> 
> The fermentation room is 3m x 1.5m.
> ...




Ouch a slight bit of overkill and misapplication there.

"forgive them for the know not what the do" <_<


----------



## GMK (3/8/07)

It is the most energy efficient.
When it is on - it just ticks over using very little power.
Very economical - only ramps up the heating cooling as needed - no massive turn on current etc. just ramps up as needed.


----------



## fraser_john (3/8/07)

That is exactly what makes inverter type split systems so efficient, the system monitors its heating/cooling requirement and adjusts its power consumption to closely match that requirement.


----------



## Adzmax (12/9/07)

Some fantastic bars there guys  Very impressive!


----------

